# gnome-40 where is it?

## Luciernaga

Pues eso, para cuando tendremos GNOME-40 en Gentoo?

Tengo instalado GNOME40 en Fedora 34 en una de mís máquinas y alucino ...

También he instalado GNOME 40 en ArchLinux en otra máquina en 20 minutos, alucinante ....

Y GNOME 40 en OpenSuSE que es una delicia ....

... y en Gentoo no encuentro documentación alguna por ningún lado ....   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

https://os.gnome.org/

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Hasta donde se todavía está en beta, pero si te sirve podes probar con este link:

https://bitbucket.org/thankjura/gentoo-gnome/src/master/

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola 'natrix':

Muchas gracias por la info del enlace, sepas que se refiere a la versión 3.36 y no a la nueva 40.0

https://www.imagebam.com/view/MEJ1GX

Saludos   :Shocked: 

----------

## pelelademadera

cuando kde paso a plasma cometi el error de probarlo... pasaron varias versiones hasta que realmente fue utilizable para el dia a dia...

Si la distro la usas para todos los dias, no te recomiendo que te pases a algo tan nuevo.

Si realmente queres probarlo, te recomendaria que clones tu root y lo hagas de esa manera, porque vas a realizar tantos cambios, que volver es complicado... complicadisimo diria yo

----------

## Luciernaga

A la chita callando .... SORPREEEEEESA !!!

https://www.imagebam.com/view/MEQFA5

Por cuestiones que no vienen al caso, he tenido que instalar en mi servidor de red local de nuevo Gentoo ...

Con la increíble SORPRESA de encontrarme con gnome-40 ahí ..... ¡¡¡jope!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

https://www.imagebam.com/view/MEQFD8

Un HURRA para los desarrolladores .... HIP, HIP. HURRAAAAAAA

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luciernaga

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> cuando kde paso a plasma cometi el error de probarlo... pasaron varias versiones hasta que realmente fue utilizable para el dia a dia...
> 
> Si la distro la usas para todos los dias, no te recomiendo que te pases a algo tan nuevo.
> 
> Si realmente queres probarlo, te recomendaria que clones tu root y lo hagas de esa manera, porque vas a realizar tantos cambios, que volver es complicado... complicadisimo diria yo

 

Ciertamente, MON AMI pelelademadera ... d'accord   :Shocked: 

No he sido capaz de configurarlo (con éxito) como servidor de red local en mi equipo Server (algo antiguo) ...   :Embarassed: 

Equipo: Tyan S7002, 2 CPUs Intel Xeon E 5620, 24GB DDR3, gráfica Nvidia.

La instalación de Gentoo se hizo con un escritorio Gnome y SYSTEMD, presuntamente systemd bloqueaba la conexión de red local ....   :Embarassed: 

Un formateo a bajo nivel del disco duro y una nueva instalación de Gentoo SIN SYSTEMD, o sea, con OpenRC se consiguió la meta deseada.   :Very Happy: 

La configuración del servidor de la red local está funcionando a pleno rendimiento.

https://www.imagebam.com/view/MEW2A3

https://www.imagebam.com/view/MEW2E0  ... cliente (FreeBSD) de la red local.

Saludetes   :Smile: 

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   cuando kde paso a plasma cometi el error de probarlo... pasaron varias versiones hasta que realmente fue utilizable para el dia a dia...
> 
> Si la distro la usas para todos los dias, no te recomiendo que te pases a algo tan nuevo.
> 
> Si realmente queres probarlo, te recomendaria que clones tu root y lo hagas de esa manera, porque vas a realizar tantos cambios, que volver es complicado... complicadisimo diria yo 
> ...

 

Si esta en el arbol oficial, o bien, algun repositorio de confianza, puede que si... yo no cometo 2 veces el mismo error....

Sera que me estoy poniendo viejo y que venga algo nuevo o algo mas viejo me da igual jeje

----------

